# Looking for french bananiers plans



## palco (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello my friends from the forum. Can anybody help me? Maybe some of you have plans for French banana ships with naval journals that my French friend gave me. Someone could help to me in any way?


CAP DES PALMES	in MOTORSHIP (Great Britain)	year : 1935/36	page : 299	
CAP DES PALMES	in SHIPBUILDERS	(Great Britain)	year : 1936	page : 26
CAP DES PALMES	in SHIPBUILDING	(Great Britain)	year : 1935/2	page : 547	


CHARLES PLUMIER in SHIPBUILDING (Great Britain)	year : 1938/1	page 775
CHARLES PLUMIER in	Journal de la Marine Marchande (France)	year : 1939	?	(I have not the number of the page)


King regards


----------

